# You're the shit on my shoe and I'm the shoe shine boy



## krtek a houby (Oct 20, 2010)

Or something like it. Film's protagonist is trying to say the above line and messes it up. Or am I imagining it? Where does this quote come from?


----------



## fogbat (Oct 20, 2010)

You got shit shoes on you shitty shoed bastard!


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 20, 2010)

Excuse me but you've got shit shoes on yer shitty shoe bastard


----------



## fogbat (Oct 20, 2010)

fogbat said:


> You got shit shoes on you shitty shoed bastard!


 
Paul Calf fucks it up. 

I _think_ the original was from a Seagal film.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 20, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Paul Calf fucks it up.
> 
> I _think_ the original was from a Seagal film.


 
Ah, so I'm confusing the two


----------



## fogbat (Oct 20, 2010)

Apparently the original was "You've got shit on your shoes and I'm the shoe-shine boy" from Missing In Action 2 - Chuck Norris, rather than Seagal.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 20, 2010)

Sounds like the conversation that led to Epic Beard Man


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 20, 2010)

Fuck knows where that quote is from.

But here's me mate's film - shoe shine girls of bolivia.

http://www.woolfcub.com/shoeshine/index.html


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 26, 2010)

It's from the first Paul Calf video diary (1993 I think), and I'm Donalded if I can track it down on lovefilm.


----------



## rekil (Oct 26, 2010)

Is that where he has a go at the student and then apologises afterwards, "I should've taken my ring off before I hit yer".


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 26, 2010)

copliker said:


> Is that where he has a go at the student and then apologises afterwards, "I should've taken my ring off before I hit yer".


 
Yes.


----------

